# Famous People And Thier Pets



## Connery

This pictorial will show politicians,  the famous, the celebrity and  stars with their pets/animals from Hollywood to the White House. This somehow brings these people closer to us and allows us to see their humanness and humaneness.

I will start off with Cary Grant these have always been  favorites of mine.


----------



## Connery

Eartha Kitt


----------



## Connery

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Connery

Amy Smart




​


----------



## Connery

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## skye

Dogs and cats and all things nice ......

Brando.


----------



## Connery

Jean Simmons cuddles up to a tiny dog on the set of Spartacus, in which she played Varinia, in 1960


----------



## Connery

Natalie Wood


----------



## Coyote




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Natalie Wood gives me wood. Janis Joplin kills it.


----------



## Connery

President John F. Kennedy (1961-63) spends some time at the White House with his children, Caroline and John Jr., and their pony, Macaroni. January 19, 2009. (Photo by Courtesy JFK Presidential Library )






JFK with Welsh Terrier "Charlie"


----------



## Jughead

We all know Alice Cooper and his fondness for snakes.


----------



## Mr. H.

My ass.


----------



## Connery

Salvatore Dali  and Babou at the St. Regis hotel, New York where Dalí had a suite, 1965


----------



## westwall

Connery said:


> This pictorial will show politicians,  the famous, the celebrity and  stars with their pets/animals from Hollywood to the White House. This somehow brings these people closer to us and allows us to see their humanness and humaneness.
> 
> I will start off with Cary Grant these have always been  favorites of mine.







I love the puppy in the pocket!  I don't recall that film though..any idea which one it was?


----------



## Connery

westwall said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> This pictorial will show politicians,  the famous, the celebrity and  stars with their pets/animals from Hollywood to the White House. This somehow brings these people closer to us and allows us to see their humanness and humaneness.
> 
> I will start off with Cary Grant these have always been  favorites of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the puppy in the pocket!  I don't recall that film though..any idea which one it was?
Click to expand...



He is reading a script from The Eagle and The Hawk, 1933


----------



## Connery

Richard Nixon & Checkers 
















Vicki, Pasha, and King Timaho (Richard & Pat Nixon)


----------



## skye

Reagan with "Lucky" 
















 aboard the helicopter!


----------



## skye

Jim Morrison and "Sage"





woof woof!


----------



## Connery

Pablo Picasso


----------



## westwall




----------



## skye

in tribute  to Shirley Temple.


----------



## Connery

Audrey Hepburn and her pet deer





















out doing the weekly shopping.


----------



## Connery

Frida Kahlo and her pet deer Granizo
















Frida Kahlo and Diego Rivera with one of their pet monkeys


----------



## skye

George Clooney and his rescued  spaniel Eisntein!


----------



## skye

President Hoover and his Belgian shepherd "King Tut"...  this  photo  was widely circulated during his presidential campaign in 1928 and was said to have helped boost his popularity.




 <<<<go Tut goooooooooo


----------



## Connery

Helen Keller said of her pit bull, Sir Thomas, he seems to understand my limitations, and is always close beside me when I am alone. I love his affectionate ways and the eloquent wag of his tail.


----------



## Connery

The Story About Paul McCartneys Dog Martha




In 1965 soon after buying his house on Cavendish Avenue, Paul McCartney bought his first pet, an Old English sheepdog puppy he named the dog Martha.  She was born June 16, 1966.




"In 1997, McCartney revealed that Martha had been the inspiration behind the song Martha My Dear and that it was not a message of love to Jane Asher, who McCartney intended to marry in 1968 and who many listeners thought the song was actually about.  Its a communication of some sort of affection but in a slightly abstract way, McCartney said,

    You silly girl, look what youve done, all that sort of stuff. These songs grow. Whereas it would appear to anybody else to be a song to a girl called Martha, its actually a dog, and our relationship was platonic, believe me.










Martha died in 1981 at the age of 15 at McCartneys farm house in Mull of Kintyre, Scotland.  She is survived by her offspring, one of which was featured on McCartneys 1993 album Paul Is Live album cover.  Her name is Arrow.



Martha












Paul McCartney and his girlfriend Jane Asher pictured with his sheepdog, Martha, in the 1960s. Martha.


----------



## Connery

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Connery

Paul Newman Joanne Woodward


----------



## skye

American writer Ernest Hemingway   with his    polydactyl   (six-toed) cats.

"The manliest man to ever hit the literary scene had a soft spot in his heart for felines" ...good on him!!















 with sons Patrick and Gregory










 with fourth and last  wife Mary


----------



## skye

Hem with his beloved Black Dog













This is what he wrote in his memoirs, when Black Dog was killed by Cuban soldiers (he was living in Cuba at the time)

Poor old Black Dog. I miss him. In the early morning when I work, hes not there on the kudu skin beside the typewriter; and in the afternoon when I swim, hes not hunting lizards beside the pool; and in the evenings, when I sit in my chair to read, his chin isnt resting on my foot. I miss Black Dog as much as I miss any friend I ever lost.


----------



## skye




----------



## Connery

Buster Keaton


----------



## Connery

Josephine Baker


----------



## Connery

Grace Kelly


----------



## Connery

Eric Clapton


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> American writer Ernest Hemingway   with his    polydactyl   (six-toed) cats.
> 
> "The manliest man to ever hit the literary scene had a soft spot in his heart for felines" ...good on him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with sons Patrick and Gregory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with fourth and last  wife Mary



   I was just thinking how all these male stars seem to pick wussy pets for the most part.
  Where are the manly dogs? LOL


----------



## Connery

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> American writer Ernest Hemingway   with his    polydactyl   (six-toed) cats.
> 
> "The manliest man to ever hit the literary scene had a soft spot in his heart for felines" ...good on him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with sons Patrick and Gregory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with fourth and last  wife Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking how all these male stars seem to pick wussy pets for the most part.
> Where are the manly dogs? LOL
Click to expand...


Hemingway also had dogs


----------



## Connery

Andy Warhol


----------



## Coyote

Patrick Swayze


----------



## skye

Candice Bergen


----------



## Connery

Elke Sommer


----------



## skye

Vladimir Putin plays with his Bulgarian shepherd dog Buffy!  










cutie patootie!!!


----------



## skye

Ringo!


----------



## Connery

Beatrix Potter


----------



## skye

Jack Kennedy  with Dunker, the dachshund he  bought on his 1937 trip to Europe.


----------



## HelenaHandbag

Jimmy Stewart. Though, I don't know if this is Beau.


----------



## Connery

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## skye




----------



## Connery

Sophia Loren


----------



## skye

Anna Pavlova (1881-1931) Russian prima ballerina of the late 19th and the early 20th centuries.

With her pet swan Jack.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

skye said:


> Vladimir Putin plays with his Bulgarian shepherd dog Buffy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutie patootie!!!



Interesting that a despot, bully, truly monstrous man like Putin loves a dog but shoots a shackled tiger. 

Gives one the creeps.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Connery said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> American writer Ernest Hemingway   with his    polydactyl   (six-toed) cats.
> 
> "The manliest man to ever hit the literary scene had a soft spot in his heart for felines" ...good on him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with sons Patrick and Gregory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with fourth and last  wife Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking how all these male stars seem to pick wussy pets for the most part.
> Where are the manly dogs? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hemingway also had dogs
Click to expand...


The obvious and total disconnect is fascinating. 

He "loves" his cats and dogs but nails other animals' heads to the wall.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Connery said:


> Paul Newman Joanne Woodward



I once read that Woodward referred to her husband as "Old Bird Legs".


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Connery said:


> This pictorial will show politicians,  the famous, the celebrity and  stars with their pets/animals from Hollywood to the White House. This somehow brings these people closer to us and allows us to see their humanness and humaneness.
> 
> I will start off with Cary Grant these have always been  favorites of mine.



Grant was gay and with his one true love, Randolph Scott, had many dogs. 

If you want to see some very sweet photos, look up the pics of the two of them in their home, with their dogs. 

So sad that back then, like rock Hudso, they dared not live openly as lovers.


----------



## skye

From pets to homosexuality! Great! there goes another good thread! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> From pets to homosexuality! Great! there goes another good thread! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^



yep.....


----------



## skye

Field Marshal Sir Bernard Montgomery plays with Rommel his spaniel (right) and a friendly fox terrier in the final months of the Second World War.











Churchill, Montgomery & his dog in Normandy at Montgomery's caravan at his headquarters at Chateau Creully, 7 August 1944.


----------



## Connery

Superman(George Reeves) and the Easter Bunny


----------



## skye

Sharon Tate  and  _her_ Easter Bunny!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

skye said:


> From pets to homosexuality! Great! there goes another good thread! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Homosexuals have pets and some homosexuals are famous. 

Nothing wrong with either of those two facts.


----------



## Connery

Connery said:


> *This pictorial *will show politicians,  the famous, the celebrity and  stars with their pets/animals from Hollywood to the White House. This somehow brings these people closer to us and allows us to see their humanness and humaneness.
> 
> I will start off with Cary Grant these have always been  favorites of mine.





Luddly Neddite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> From pets to homosexuality! Great! there goes another good thread! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals have pets and some homosexuals are famous.
> 
> *Nothing wrong with either of those two facts*.
Click to expand...


Nothing wrong other than the fact that this thread is a pictorial not a biographical thread.

Charles Bell (aka LN) Clown with a big rope and a small dog.


----------



## HelenaHandbag

General George Patton with his dog, William the Conqueror.


----------



## skye

Actress Jayne Mansfield  (1933-1967) grocery shopping with her puppies.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Simon Cowell


----------



## Connery

Sean Connery 










​


----------



## HelenaHandbag

Myrna Loy and William Powell with Asta.


----------



## skye

General Custer and Rose, his setter, during the war.


----------



## skye




----------



## Connery

James Dean


----------



## Yurt

without a doubt, the most amazing thread on USMB


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rw hero and jack-booted dictator Putin was given a tiger cub for his birthday in 2008.





PR stunt where Putin shot a snared tiger but said he had saved the crew from an attack.










Clearly, rw's should not be allowed near endangered species.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Lupo & the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Dogs are such special animals. They'll even love clumsy and clueless war criminals.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Larry, Prime Minister David Cameron's rescue cat from Battersea Cats & Dogs Home, made tabloid headlines when he failed to fulfill his position as 'Chief Mouser to the Cabinet Office' and kept sleeping on the job.

Backing the seemingly lazy feline, Cameron said: "Larry brings a lot of pleasure to a lot of people." Police recently had to remove Larry from the road after he fell asleep outside 10 Downing Street.

Read more: Obama & Bo, David & Larry, Barney & Bush: Politicians and their pets - Celebrity News - Digital Spy
Follow us: @digitalspy on Twitter | digitalspyuk on Facebook


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Rufus & Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## Luddly Neddite

$arah Palin


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Connery

Julie Newmar


----------



## skye

Since I know many have never heard of him, (he belonged to the "Golden Era" after all..... last century and all that) here is a brief bio:

Errol Flynn was an Australian actor. He was known for his romantic swashbuckler roles in Hollywood films and his playboy lifestyle. He became a naturalized American citizen in 1942.


...and here are some photos with Arno, his beloved Schnauzer  dog...who was the love of Errol Flynn's life, above and beyond any woman!   











aboard the "Sirocco" his boat






on the set with Bette Davis


----------



## Connery

Humphrey Bogart


























...


----------



## Connery

Gary Cooper


----------



## Coyote

Paul Mccartney (and Martha)


----------



## Connery

Tippi Hedren and Melanie Griffith


----------

